# I got told off :(



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I took Rudi for her groom yesterday as she had matts I just could not get out- I brush her almost every day with brush and then her comb - I also have a Matt remover for the stubborn ones - I work really hard so I keep them at bay but they still appear and I just thought I would book her so they can use all the proper stuff - she said that I am obviously not doing it enough or properly and said as an owner it is my responsibilty to make sure the matts don't appear but I can't work magic  felt awful. Any tips how I can do it better so I don't come away like the worst owner in world  xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Emily+Harry said:


> I took Rudi for her groom yesterday as she had matts I just could not get out- I brush her almost every day with brush and then her comb - I also have a Matt remover for the stubborn ones - I work really hard so I keep them at bay but they still appear and I just thought I would book her so they can use all the proper stuff - she said that I am obviously not doing it enough or properly and said as an owner it is my responsibilty to make sure the matts don't appear but I can't work magic  felt awful. Any tips how I can do it better so I don't come away like the worst owner in world  xxx


Get a new groomer


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought this but she cuts her so well  I pay more than most people in my area and I just felt like crap when I got home - I really do try so hard to keep matts at bay but it's so hard when they appear out of no where haha xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If she is going to have a go about you not taking better care of her coat then she should atleast ahow you where your going wrong. or what she would do diferently.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

That's terrible! How could she say that?!? 

I would be in two minds to get a new groomer... But as you said she cuts her well!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

As Kendal says she should give you advice on how to keep the matts at bay not give you a lecture or make you feel bad...please don't feel bad btw you obviously love your pooch 

At the end of the day you are the customer and I would vote with my feet. I know It is tough finding a good groomer, but life is too short to have your dog groomer make you feel pants.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I really do and I used to get away with not grooming her as much as a pup but I learnt when her adult coat started to come through and now I take so much care of her coat that I thought she would be a bit nicer lol  xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I am totally rubbish at brushing Binky..she hates it for a start! Every time she has a bath I trim off any matts that have appeared, always around the rear end for some reason. 

Perhaps try a different groomer next time...even if the groom isn't quite how you wld want it, hopefully they will give you the recognition you deserve as a caring owner


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I might do - my step mum has a number for our late family pet - he was a poodle so they know how to work with thick curls  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It might be better to keep her cut a bit shorter?
I am nowhere near as commited to grooming Weller as I should be and so keep him reasonably short. It is VERY hard work to keep them long and totally mat free. I agree with Kendal, the groomer should offer to show you how to brush through properly, not tell you off!


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel like asking her ,who is the customer


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I am afraid if I had been spoken to like that I would have walked straight back out (and me being me probably not in a dignified silence) especially after you had tried so hard with the grooming, Benson goes into attack mode if I go near him with a brush so I would probably deserve it, luckily he doesnt seem to get matts, even so get yourself to a new groomer with a pic of the cut you like it may take a few grooms but I am sure they will get just as good as the other and hopefully with a better attitude!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

How awful! I would look for a new groomer. She should have advised you on prevention not had a go! But saying that some poos coats are naturally matty and to be fair I think even if you groomed every minute of the day there would still be matts from friction of walking, tail wagging etc! Jasper still has his puppy coat which is silky in some places but wooly in others. i think his problem area will be his bottom. Dreading his coat changing x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would tell her she upset you. Tell her what you do, take your grooming equipment with you, then ask her what she would suggest you use. She made the comment so now she needs to back it up with her experience!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I think I might look into a new place. I tempted to go on a grooming course so I can do it myself but I don't know if I could do it lol xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

In the groomers defence she may have had 7+ dogs in and half of them may have been matted. If she work on her own then this can be very frustrating as one matted dog can set back your hole day. Groomers get a bit of a rough deal. 

But I admit she should have talked you through brushing her.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I clip jasper, I just put a large comb attachment on the clippers and go in the direction the hair grows. Surprisingly I'm always happy with it. As I get a bit more confident I go a bit shorter! I use scissors to trim round his ears and face and paws. It's easier than you think as long as you have an extra pair of hands to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

benson said:


> I am afraid if I had been spoken to like that I would have walked straight back out (and me being me probably not in a dignified silence) especially after you had tried so hard with the grooming, Benson goes into attack mode if I go near him with a brush so I would probably deserve it, luckily he doesnt seem to get matts, even so get yourself to a new groomer with a pic of the cut you like it may take a few grooms but I am sure they will get just as good as the other and hopefully with a better attitude!!!


I hate to say but I expect you will find Benson will start getting matts soon, I didn't find any on Dudley until after 8 months, then all of a sudden...


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Some poos just knot up again the minute you've brushed them Beau is the same I can brush one half of her body out then by the time I've done the other side and turned her over because she likes to lay down she's knotty again, so frustrating when you know you do groom them. Perhaps give your groomer benefit of the doubt this time as Kendal said perhaps she had a day of matted dogs but if she makes comments again next time then I would search for a new groomer. X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Emily, don't feel bad, you've done nothing wrong.

I see from Rudi's age he's 11 months now. Well that tells me he's gone through the puppy/adult coat change. This is a difficult time with their fur as no matter how much you groom the matts invariably win. Many people end up going for a short clip at this stage just to get the fur back under control.

Once the puppy fur is removed, the adult fur is easier to maintain as the puppy fur is not there to felt the fur up. I think you will find after this professional groom, you will be back in control. Not enough groomers understand that cockapoo fur is quite different to many other dogs.

If you happen to be going to the Poo in the Peaks walk in June, I'm happy to show you a couple of tricks/tips on grooming as I will take my stuff with me. Colpa110 (Colin) will probably do so too and he's a dab hand at grooming too. We've learn't along the way and on a 1 day grooming course.

Chin up old girl, the groomer obviously doesn't have good people skills


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get a new groomer!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I groom mine every other day and spend ages on their coats and use a detangling spray. I can tell you when the matts come in there is nothing stopping them! I have to keep mine pretty short to make them manageable and luckily my groomer is very sympathetic as she knows they have quite fluffy poodley coats.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww thanks for all the posts  I am keeping on top of it  I'm trying to keep her out the mud (impossible task!!!) to keep the coat nice and silky but we shall see  x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I use a conditioner on my two called wahl Easy groom conditioner, it really leaves Beaus fur super silky and shiny too x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Oooo where do you get that from? I have been using tropiclean papaya shampoo but I think I need a conditioner spray xxxx


----------

